# I Found An Abandoned Kitten



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Actually, Ike did.....and almost got the little thing.....I don't want to think what he may have done to it.

Our neighbors were evicted 2 months ago and were suspected of having cats on their property, but I'd not seen any. Well, this morning Ike is chasing something like it's evil incarnate. I get Ike inside and go to investigate thinking a snake is in the Hosta's....it was a tiny kitten with eyes as big as saucers and extremely skinny with a tick biting his eye. My DH and I trapped him and put him in Ike's old crate and called the Vet. They took 
him/her and will contact a Rescue. They say he-she is a very small 8 wks
with a malformed sternum, but nothing life threatening so far. They aren't quite certain it's a male yet, as it has enough colors to be a calico, which would make it female. I'm checking around for an owner or a taker and will check back this evening with the Vet to get a full evaluation. So far, no one is interested and it will probably go to the Rescue. I'm going to leave food and water out just in case there are more little guys hiding out there.
Please wish Him or Her Good Luck in finding it's Furever Home. Katie has named it "Lucky" which I think is appropriate


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Actually, Ike did.....and almost got the little thing.....I don't want to think what he may have done to it.
> 
> Our neighbors were evicted 2 months ago and were suspected of having cats on their property, but I'd not seen any. Well, this morning Ike is chasing something like it's evil incarnate. I get Ike inside and go to investigate thinking a snake is in the Hosta's....it was a tiny kitten with eyes as big as saucers and extremely skinny with a tick biting his eye. My DH and I trapped him and put him in Ike's old crate and called the Vet. They took
> him/her and will contact a Rescue. They say he-she is a very small 8 wks
> ...


I was told that Calicos are usually females.
A few are males.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Lucky, indeed, to have been found by Ike and you. Hope the little one finds a wonderful home.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Judi said:


> I was told that Calicos are usually females.
> A few are males.


I thought Calico's were only female. They did think it a He, but the coloring was throwing the tech's a curve ball. The Doctor hasn't seen it yet. I'll find out tonight. He- She was ADORABLE AND SO SWEET. I wish my DH was a cat person..:no:..I'm sure I could train Ike to become friends with it.!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, hoping Lucky finds a forever home asap, sounds like he sure needs the TLC, poor lil guy. Paws crossed for him.

I have a "stray" cat here, called the shelter(no kill and they use foster homes), they're sooooooooo full with cats, and have waiting lines to get into a foster, so guess whose been fostering her  She's gotten used to the dogs, and they her.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I thought Calico's were only female. They did think it a He, but the coloring was throwing the tech's a curve ball. The Doctor hasn't seen it yet. I'll find out tonight. He- She was ADORABLE AND SO SWEET. I wish my DH was a cat person..:no:..I'm sure I could train Ike to become friends with it.!


I grew up thinking the males were exremely rare.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for helping the kitty

as depressed as i get about how bad it is for rescue with dogs, i can't imagine how awful it is for those who rescue cats.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I heard from the Vet, and He is a She, 4-6 weeks old, emaciated, and very near death. Her body temp was so low that she would not have survived if Ike hadn't found her. They are keeping her overnight and I should be able to pick her up in the morning. She's too young to be tested accurately for Feline Aids and Feline Leukemia, so I can't adopt her to a family with other Cats or to a Rescue until she can be tested. Ike is very aggressive toward her and I was worried for her safety if I kept her any length of time, but my Mom is interested in keeping her...finger's crossed that Dad agrees....I'm taking her to Mom's tomorrow so they can meet her. Please say a prayer that she can find her forever home with my parents. If I come home with her tomorrow night, I may be sleeping on the couch 

Her new name will be "KITTY" cute if not original!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm prayin!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Fingers crossed that Kitty will be okay, and she can settle in with your Mom and Dad.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers going out to Kitty, hoping it's a one way trip to moms


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers for Miss Kitty!!! I hope your Dad falls in love with her like your Mom has. Put on your best sad pouty face and he will crack. Dads are suckers for ther little girls no matter what age.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, I've always had Dad wrapped around my finger because I almost died when I was born....he was asleep at home after Mom had delivered me, when a Police Officer knocked on the door and asks if he has a wife and daughter in the local hospital....Dad said his knees dropped out from under him...he can still relive the moment it was that upsetting. Well, 48 years later I'm still healthy as a horse, I mean Golden , and Daddy's little girl (1 of 3).

I talked to the Vet again this morning and Miss Kitty is doing GREAT! She has worms and will be taking her Med's for 5 days, but everything seems fine. I called my Parents this morning and Dad asked a few questions about her health and cleanliness as per house breaking. I told him she should use a litter box with no problem and he said he'd pick one up, so I think that was his way of saying she's staying....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEAY!!!! Way to go Dad. Knew you wouldnt let us down.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, Miss Kitty is safe and sound in her new home. She has the downstairs bathroom all to herself. That will be where she recuperates from her ordeal. She's very wobbly still and doesn't roam too far. She has learned the litter box already, which is one hurdle! She eats every three hours and needs de-worming medicine, but other than that, she's just purring away and very calm. Once she's a little stronger, she'll have the roam of the house and back porch.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Endings and New Beginnings are wonderful!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just read this, glad it had a happy ending, thanks for saving the kitty.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad your folks took Kitty in.Will pray she has a full recovery. Ike will have to be on his best behavior on visits! : )


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Sooo happy Miss Kitty is doing well ! 
Looking forward to "meeting" her ...


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm very happy for kitty i hope your folks enjoy her for many years


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaw, she sounds so sweet. Glad your folks were willing to take her in. Hope she makes a speedy recovery and look forward to pics.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kitty Update: She has graduated from the bathroom to the kitchen. She's eating every 3 hours and getting pretty active. She's still a bit shy of Mom and Dad, which is to be expected, but is interested in their every movement. She has an appt with her new Vet in 14 days and will start her kitty vaccinations then. 

I contacted our Home Owner's Association President and he's checking the property next to ours for other kittens and hopefully a Mother. Knowing the Mother's health would be a big help right now. 

I would post pics, but my cameria is still in the shop. When I have it back, I'll get her picture posted. She is very cute, though not Calico like first thought, that was dirt and looks to be a long haired kitty when full grown.


----------

